# Bateria recargable con capacitores



## nerix (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y solo quiero decirles q esta genial y bastante informaciónrmativo.

Bueno necesito un diagrama para crear una bateria recargable con utilizacion de capacitores y q encienda un diodo led.

Es para un proyecto escolar donde se necesita crear lo "que sea" con la utilizacion de resistencias, capacitores y led's lo malo es que no se pueden utilizar ningun tipo de circuitos integrados y nada por el estilo.

Acudo a ustedes por que soy nuevo en esto y no se bien como acerlo si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecere mucho. De antemano Gracias!


----------



## nerix (Abr 7, 2008)

Tambien puede ser cualquier diagrama y que haga lo que sea, la unica regla es que solo puedo usar esas cosas (diodos led, capacitores y resistencias).

Gracias otra vez


----------



## luis turi (Ene 22, 2010)

Bueno, yo estoy trabajando en algo parecido desde hace un tiempo.
Soy tecnico he inventor. Tengo unas repetidoras de VHF caseras, montadas en las montañas de alrededor de casa, y pensaba que si les ponia una bateria de capacitores, quedarian como maquinas libres de mantenimiento. Ahora hay que ir una ves al año y reemplazar las baterias de Gel que tienen como fuente (que se recargan con paneles solares y Micro generador Eolico.

Quiza con la ayuda de algun ingeniero podamos avanzar en este asunto. 
No se si han visto los COILGUNs o los RAIL GUNs, son armas electromagneticas, que se alimentan con baterias de capacitores. Y tienen una fuerza impresionante. 
Los capacitores proveen la energia brutal, en un tiempo muy pequeño. Y eso hace posible crear el campo magnetico necesario para impulsar el proyectil.

Vean este:  (link)

Otro muy bueno es este: (link)

Un poco mas pacifico, pensaba que a ese banco de capacitores, se les podria sacar su energia de forma lenta y controlada, y asi alimentar las radios del repetidor.

Que piensan?

Segun la teoria, la CARGA o CANTIDAD DE ELECTRICIDAD que podemos almacenar en un capacitor es funcion de la capacitancia y la tencion (V)

*Q         = C* * *V* where        

Q = charge in coloumbs
C = capacitance in farads
V = voltage in volts
         La energia almacenada en el capacitor, es funcion del Voltage y la Capacitancia: 

*W           = V2* * *C / 2* where


W = energy in joules (watt-seconds)
V = voltage in volts
C = capacitance in farads
 Asi que usando capcitores de esos que vienen en la video caseteras, o en los ModerBoard (hay unos de 1 faradio x 5,5 volts) podemos lograr algo interesante.
Podemos poner dos bancos de capacitores en paralelo, que conextaremos en serie entre si, entonces sumariamos 11 volts, y una cantidad X de eneriga almacenda en funcion de cuantos capacitores ponemos.










El Cargarlo seria algo simple (creo) ponemos un diodo en serie, y le echamos la energia a entrar. 





Quienes quieran explorar la teoria vallan aqui 

Pero tomar la energia desde los capacitores, es la parte mas compleja, 

Asi que aqui comienzan a surgir las preguntas:

- Habra que poner un regulador de corriente constante? 
- Se puede tomar energia en simultaneo con la carga?
- Es factible de se ser construido?

Bueno, agradeceria las opiniones de quienes dominan las matematicas mejor que yo!

Saludos a todos,
luis


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2010)

>


 
esto no esta bien


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2010)

Mmmm...  Cuanto mas capacitores menor la capacidad total


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Mmmm... Cuanto mas capacitores menor la capacidad total


 

que raro Eduardo errandole

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_eléctrico

Igual buscando e la red vi un monton de informes equivocados en este tema


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> que raro Eduardo errandole


Era modo ironia y le erre al punto y coma. Tenia que ser* ;-)*


----------

